# "Simulacro" - Sismo rompe barragem de Valdecanãs e coloca Castelo Branco em alerta



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Nov 2010 às 10:39)

Testar a capacidade de resposta e de meios do distrito de Castelo de Branco é o objectivo do simulacro de um "sismo", que começou ontem e que terminará na noite de hoje, erça-feira,Vila Velha de Rodão será o ponto central dos exercícios que envolvem centenas de pessoas.




Há dois anos que a iniciativa está a ser pensada, e o comandante distrital de Operações e Socorro (CODIS) de Castelo Branco acredita que permitirá avaliar a capacidade de resposta e de meios. 

"Vamos aprender treinando uma situação que não está livre de acontecer", explica Rui Esteves, frisando que "treinar fará toda a diferença quando, por ventura, nos defrontarmos com uma situação real".

De acordo com o responsável, importa saber, neste caso concreto, "a capacidade de resposta dos meios existentes no distrito", razão pelo qual o exercício "é o mais real possível".

O exercício tem dois cenários e desenvolve-se por dois dias. Ontem, em Espanha, onde "ocorreu" por volta das 6 horas um sismo com epicentro perto da barragem de Valdecanãs, na Estremadura Espanhola, que provocaria a sua rotura e a inundação da central nuclear de Almaraz. 

As informações vão chegando rapidamente a Portugal, onde hoje decorrerá o restante exercício. Pelas 7 horas, serão lançados no terrenos os meios necessários para esta situação de catástrofe, que atingirá as localidades de Idanha-a-Nova, Castelo Branco e finalmente Vila Velha de Rodão, local onde ocorreriam inundações, no espaço de 26 a 28 horas após a descarga de água.

"Vão ser utilizadas várias valências, entre as quais a busca e salvamento de pessoas, a evacuação de populações, o reconhecimento aéreo, terrestre e aquático,  o transporte de equipamentos e de pessoas e ainda a triagem médica com a presença no local de quatro médicos e oito enfermeiros", esclareceu o Codis, realçando a importância de se perceber "como irão funcionar as comunicações entre as várias entidades".

No âmbito das operações deste exercício, foi convocado o Centro de Coordenação Operacional Distrital e a governadora Civil "que irá tomar a decisão de convocar todos os elementos da Comissão Distrital para uma reunião que acontece hoje, com a presença do secretário de Estado", esclareceu Rui Esteves.

Junto à escola Superior Agrária de Castelo Branco está montado o posto de comando distrital, onde se encontra o Centro Táctico de Comando, com um Veículo de Comando, Controlo e Comunicações.  

O centro possui ainda uma célula de logística, que permite a montagem de várias tendas, para criar espaços em função da necessidade. 

"Queremos que este espaço esteja preparado como se de uma situação real se tratasse e a ideia é ter contacto não só com o posto de comando municipal de Vila Velha de Ródão, mas também com as comissões municipais de Protecção Civil que vão reunir em Vila Velha de Ródão, Castelo Branco e em Idanha-a-Nova", esclareceu. 

As consequências do "sismo" serão analisadas amanhã pelo comandante da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil.

Fonte: JN
http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=1701331

PS: 
Não se é neste tema que devo colocar este tópico... Se não for agradeço que o movam para o locar correcto, trata-se de um Simulacro


----------

